# Petzlife.. whats up with the grain alcohol?



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So I've been curious about something for a while now. The grain alcohol in Petzlife Gel and Spray. Supposedly alcohol is bad for dogs to ingest. When I put a little of the Petzlife Gel on Luxie's teeth I can smell the alcohol soooo strongly. In fact it's the same consistency and smell as hand sanitizer. Can Petzlife make Luxie drunk?? Or tipsy or something?? She's so tiny and I'm worried about it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleLuxie said:


> So I've been curious about something for a while now. The grain alcohol in Petzlife Gel and Spray. Supposedly alcohol is bad for dogs to ingest. When I put a little of the Petzlife Gel on Luxie's teeth I can smell the alcohol soooo strongly. In fact it's the same consistency and smell as hand sanitizer. Can Petzlife make Luxie drunk?? Or tipsy or something?? She's so tiny and I'm worried about it.


my silly luxie. the gel is less strong in smell than the spray is. here you go from the website itself

"It is second only to water in importance as a solvent in medicine and is used particularly to extract active constituents from inert parts of crude drugs. This concentrates the medicinally active compounds and makes the remedy easier to dispense and consume while also improving its absorption. Combined with water to make a hydroalcoholic solvent, it acts as a preservative by preventing hydrolysis and inhibiting fermentation that would occur if water was used alone in addition to its anti-bacterial qualities.

We asked Dr. Maier if she could make a statement about the safety of our ingredients especially grain alcohol, long term use, and how important Clinical Studies are to her.

Dr. Maier has been using PetzLife Oral Care for over 5 years in her clinic. "I'm not really one for research data, I depend more on experience. This product has been available for more than long enough to establish an incredible safety record. I have dispensed this product to patients with diabetes, heart disease, cushing's disease, Inflammatory bowel disease, etc. I have yet to see a problem in any of my patients that have used any of the Petzlife Products. I have however in the majority of cases seen a remarkable improvement in their dental health.

Sincerely,
Dr Susan Maier (19 yrs Holistic Veterinarian)
Horizon Veterinary Services"


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Jeeeeezus Dex, why do you have to be such a fluffin' know-it-all!!! *throws popcorn at you*

Lmao thanksiesssss for the info <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleLuxie said:


> Jeeeeezus Dex, why do you have to be such a fluffin' know-it-all!!! *throws popcorn at you*
> 
> Lmao thanksiesssss for the info <3


ahahaha u are too funny thinkin that alcohol is the same as the drinkin one bahahahaha!!!! :wave: thanks for the poprcorn my popcorn buddy! i have a bit of popcorn moments to share with u when u has the chance :coolwink:


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

LMAO i was already making Jell-O shots of Petzlife loool


----------

